# Passt die Temperatur? AiO NZXT Kraken M22 + Ryzen 5 5600 X



## smartphoenix (12. November 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gern wissen ob die Temperatur, welche mit der Ryzen Master ausgelesen wird, in Ordnung ist. Bzw. ob diese eher gut, oder eher schlecht ist.
Das war nach ca. 3 Minuten Prime95.
In welcher Art und Weise unterscheiden sich die Temperaturen in HWInfo und hier? Welche Temps sind in HWInfo die Wichtigen? Also für die CPU? Denn es werden ja mehrere CPU Temps angegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (12. November 2020)

Die ist vollkommen O.K.


----------



## IICARUS (12. November 2020)

Vergleiche die Temperaturen mit Programmen und Spielen was du wirklich nutzt, denn für Prime95 müsstest du schon Programme laufen haben was solch eine hohe Auslastung auch verursachen könnte. Denn diese 95°C max. was du anliegen hattest sind schon Grenz wertig. Daher mal schauen wie die Temperaturen sich mit deinen Anwendungen verhalten, denn das mach mehr Sinn solltest du kein Programm nutzen was Prime95 gleich kommt.

Denn mit 95°C bist du nicht mehr weit davon entfernt wo der Prozessor sich anfangen würde herunter zu takten.
Wobei es mit Prime95 auch mit ankommt ob mit oder ohne AVX getestet wurde und vermutlich hast du mit AVX getestet, was dann auch die Temperaturen so hoch ansteigen lässt.

Wobei bei dieser Größe des Radiators es auch nicht verwunderlich ist. Verstehe ehe nicht wieso manche auf solche mini Radiatoren stehen. Die sind kein deut besser als manche Luftkühler. Das Wasser alleine kühlt bei einer Wasserkühlung nicht besser wenn es wegen dem Radiator nicht ausreichend wieder herunter gekühlt werden kann und so macht die Größe eines Radiators schon was aus.


----------



## smartphoenix (12. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Vergleiche die Temperaturen mit Programmen und Spielen was du wirklich nutzt, denn für Prime95 müsstest du schon Programme laufen haben was solch eine hohe Auslastung auch verursachen könnte. Denn diese 95°C max. was du anliegen hattest sind schon Grenz wertig. Daher mal schauen wie die Temperaturen sich mit deinen Anwendungen verhalten, denn das mach mehr Sinn solltest du kein Programm nutzen was Prime95 gleich kommt.
> 
> Denn mit 95°C bist du nicht mehr weit davon entfernt wo der Prozessor sich anfangen würde herunter zu takten.
> Wobei es mit Prime95 auch mit ankommt ob mit oder ohne AVX getestet wurde und vermutlich hast du mit AVX getestet, was dann auch die Temperaturen so hoch ansteigen lässt.
> ...


Danke erstmal für die Info. Die 95 Grad sind denke ich die erlaubte Max Temp der CPU. Soweit ich weiß war die maximal gemessene Temperatur bei Cinebench 84 Grad. Ich werde morgen mal einen ARCTIC Freezer 34 eSports DUO Luftkühler testen.
ARCTIC Freezer 34 eSports DUO - Tower CPU Luftkühler mit BioniX P-Serie Gehäuselüfter in Push-Pull, 120 mm PWM Prozessorlüfter für Intel und AMD Sockel - Grau/Weiß https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08256CBBX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_3fBRFbR1K9VZZ


----------



## IICARUS (13. November 2020)

Cinebench ist auch wieder so ein Programm wo alle Kerne auf 100% getrieben werden.


----------



## Shinna (13. November 2020)

HWInfo CPU Die (Average) sollte eigentlich dem entsprechen was auch Ryzen Master reported. Ryzen CPUs haben mehr als 100 Sensoren auf dem DIE für Temps und Voltage. Da wird eben ein Mittelwert gebildet.

Die Temps sind AFAIK auch relativ hoch. Aber von einer 120mm AIO kann man auch nichts besseres erwarten. Für den Preis der Kraken M22 kann quasi ne Liquid Freezer 280 oder 360 kaufen. Die haben dann auch eine entsprechende Kühlleistung.


----------

